# do you hear that ㅃ consonant?



## vientito

Here's a short snippet of a conversation.  There are two sounds that out of all sincerity I could not make out at all

http://www16.zippyshare.com/v/3375335/file.html

First is the 바 sound for 바봅니까.. the second one is that 뻔 sound 뻔히 알면서 (which sounds like 언야 면서 to my ears)

I wonder if there's something wrong with my own hearing, with the quality of the recording or in fact all of you native ears actually detect that?

Normally I do not have too much trouble with ㅃ, ㄲ, ㅆ but this one I have to say that the many times I replay it I still could not be sure it is there.

PS with prior approval of audio posting from Rallino


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

He says 뻔히 알면서 가게 just like most Koreans do.


----------



## jakartaman

It has a lot to do with being a native speaker.
We already know everything so even if someone slurs a word,
it registers with us.

Americans slur a lot when they speak English
but if you're a native English speaker, most of the time
you know what they say.


----------



## Superhero1

미치겠다 야 상두, 너 이리와.

제가 바봅니까?(제가 바보입니까?) 가면 때릴 거 뻔히 알면서 가게?


As like all languages, native speakers know the range of the variation of the sound, which means if one says "뻐니 아며서 가게"(it is a wrong pronunciation, and we don't actually say like this) but we can understand it as "뻔히 알면서 가게", because we can't make another combination with that sound.


----------

